# Trade seeds?



## bman4 (Feb 13, 2020)

I have these seed to trade in cad .dark purple kush, gold purple kush, mystery chunky trics, high cbd low thc.
I think the dark is a Afghan it had the same taste as p gpk.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2020)

completely and utterly against website rules and a bannable offense. a quick website search wouldve provided you with that info


----------



## bman4 (Feb 15, 2020)

I figured they give away seeds. what about seed donations? In canada it's legal to trade seeds. A person is Trying to open a site for trade soon!


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2020)

bman4 said:


> I figured they give away seeds. what about seed donations? In canada it's legal to trade seeds. A person is Trying to open a site for trade soon!


No I thought I was kinda clear it’s completely bannable offense on our website we don’t allow anything of the sort , it doesn’t matter if Canada is legal we are a private website and it’s still illegal to most of the world so we say no

suppose you’ll just have to wait for that person to open their own website


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 27, 2020)

Drew1979 said:


> Hey bro hit me


I could be wrong here, but I'm kinda thinking that wasn't the best thing to post....


----------

